# World's Most Luxurious RV.



## woodster (May 25, 2011)

And the most expensive!

I think this stuff is fun to look at, but that's about as far as it goes for myself. Besides, I wouldn't enjoy all that extra luxury and the cost of one of these wouldn't give me much peace-of-mind! 

World’s Most Luxurious and Expensive Mobile Home | Designs & Ideas on Dornob expensive-mobile-home/


----------



## get_away_guenthers (Jun 20, 2011)

wow! I'd be afraid to let the kids even THINK about getting in there! Too fancy for my blood, but it's amazing!


----------



## woodster (May 25, 2011)

get_away_guenthers said:


> wow! I'd be afraid to let the kids even THINK about getting in there! Too fancy for my blood, but it's amazing!


 
Yelp... I agree, to fancy for my blood too. Kind of takes the fun out of camping.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I saw something like this that also converted to a houseboat! I don't remember what it cost since it was so far above my wallet and mindset I hope to never see it again. Talk about opulent luxury! I can think of a few more charities I can help out with, than throw money away on things like this, but since I am not disgustingly and filthy rich I can't relate.

I'll leave that for some other soul.


----------



## wannatravel (May 7, 2009)

That's not for camping...that's for travelling North America (and perhaps South America, too?)

Seems to me I've seen that elsewhere before, with a lot more photos...have to admit, that would be an adventure!


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the part where you park your car under the RV


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

That's stupid.. why go camping if you're taking your house with you?:no::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

But an RV is your house for some folks:smack-head:


----------

